# What's your main daily achievements?



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

Mine is erratically mustering the confidence to wait for clamour to subside in my building to step outside when calm enough to start my engine to verify it works.

Car park is the size of a school playground. Lots of cars. Always driving about. Shouting & laughing. Very much squatted land. Dozens of huge vans that occupy several car spaces. Difference between people here go in, out, in, out, in, out, in, out, of home & car every few minutes, all day. Vans stay put for months and months. Maybe this is now full of Calais migrants.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Get out of bed.
Go outside for some reason, doesn't matter what.
Talk to at least one person, even if it's only a hello.
Eat something healthy.
Read for at least 20 minutes.


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

Not hollering at anyone yet


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

sometimes i shower


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Staying alive.


----------



## feckoff (May 2, 2014)

Not punching my boss in the face.
Being able to serve customers all day.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

some things i can do quite reliably

- show up at work
- cook something amazing
- do some dishes
- do my horrible and tedious physio


----------

